# Modify Pinch Grip to Prevent Knuckle Dragging



## stringer (Nov 4, 2021)

I made a YouTube video explaining how to modify a pinch grip to accommodate shorter statured knives in a different thread. I've been meaning to start a thread so here you go.

Instructions


Onions


Carrots


Onions different view


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Nov 4, 2021)

That's nice buddy but people have been calling me a knuckle dragger for years and I don't think this is going to stop that.

Oh wait...


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Nov 4, 2021)

stringer said:


> I made a YouTube video explaining how to modify a pinch grip to accommodate shorter statured knives in a different thread. I've been meaning to start a thread so here you go.



Thanks for the videos! Very instructive!


----------



## Dzbiq (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice one, I used to fix the problem by moving my hand outside of the cutting board so the height of the board adds to the blade height. But your method solves the problem completely, thanks!


----------

